

Show HN: One Click Shopping Everywhere - lincoln84
https://www.getcarte.com/

======
sshah1983
I like the concept. A couple of thoughts:

1) I wonder how you can secure the lowest price however. I'm guessing there's
no way you can slurp in all the targeted promotional offers that a user
receives from a specific retailer and apply them in the checkout process.

2) Do you make judgment calls as to when it makes sense to get things cheaper
vs. get them faster (i.e., best buy has something a couple bucks cheaper but
Amazon will get it to me 3 days faster).

3) How are returns handled?

Cool concept but this gets hairy fast.

------
bradknowles
How do I know I can trust you and your site?

If you are legit, then how can I trust you won't pull a Target or Home Depot
on me?

Assuming I use your service to buy something with an account I already have
with one of your partners, how do you keep all that secure so you're not
exposing way more than just my credit card data?

------
ismail
Hey, I fail to understand the value prop here. Admittedly I mostly use Amazon,
and the checkout is super simple. Second I would be more concerned with using
a company I have not heard off. I usually use PayPal if I am unsure about the
site. Am I missing something?

